# wireless smoke alarms



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

i am looking for a smoke alarm that is 120 volt w/ battery backup,but is interconnected wirelessly, each station must be 120 volt w/ BB does anybody know of a product of this nature you can e-mail me at [email protected] or post here i will keep looking in the meantime.


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Is this for resi?

If so, Kidde makes some. I am in the same situation right now with a remodel. This will be my 1st experience with them though. 
Read all the data....I thought I could just pick up a half dozen and make them work....not....in my case, I can only use 1 AC wireless, the rest have to be DC wireless, do to existing interconnections.

They run around $40-$50 ea around here.

Hope this helps.....

http://www.kidde.com/utcfs/Templates/Pages/Template-53/0,8062,pageId=4364&siteId=384,00.html


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think all the major manufacturers are making them now. You'll just have to go on their website and get a model number to order at the supply house. Don't expect your supply house counter guy to know anything about them. I think I've even seen a few that have a transmitter that you stick inside the junction box of the last wired unit to transmit to the first wireless unit.

For that matter, a wireless FACP isn't that expensive either. I know you can get one of those kits for 150-200 bucks.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I think I've even seen a few that have a transmitter that you stick inside the junction box of the last wired unit to transmit to the first wireless unit.


Do you have any info on that? It would come in handy sometimes especially because they don't currently make a wireless smoke/CO


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Do you have any info on that? It would come in handy sometimes especially because they don't currently make a wireless smoke/CO


I think it was either Kidde or Gentex. Hang on...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't find the one I was talking about. It was in a magazine recently. There's also no reason you can't use an Ademco #5816, 5816SA, Inovonics FA210, 210W, DSC WLS 925, or Secure Wireless EV-DW 319


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I can't find the one I was talking about. It was in a magazine recently. There's also no reason you can't use an Ademco #5816, 5816SA, Inovonics FA210, 210W, DSC WLS 925, or Secure Wireless EV-DW 319


Ahhh...ok. So it's still too new to even be on the market?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Ahhh...ok. So it's still too new to even be on the market?


No, it's out there, because I followed the web link in the article. I can't seem to locate the magazine it was in or the link in my browser history. I might not have looked it up from home here. I'm about 99% sure it was either Kidde or Gentex, though.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Shado said:


> Is this for resi?
> 
> If so, Kidde makes some. I am in the same situation right now with a remodel. This will be my 1st experience with them though.
> Read all the data....I thought I could just pick up a half dozen and make them work....not....in my case, I can only use 1 AC wireless, the rest have to be DC wireless, do to existing interconnections.
> ...



Cool stuff.. I didn't know these existed.. Now I'm going to be thinking about re doing my house again..

Then again I will have to see if you can add dual sensors (Photo/Ion) and CO det. to the same setup.


----------

